# Big Buck 185 and change



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

This Buck scored 185 and 2/8ths. Killed in North Alabama on private land.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

That's one knarly looking buck! An Alabama Stud for sure! I think with the new buck limits we will continue to see more bucks like this come out of Alabama, too bad Florida doesn't get the hint.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, look at the Mass on that rascal. I love the Toupee as well.:letsdrink


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

That's Awesome! :clap


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *69Viking (1/6/2010)*too bad Florida doesn't get the hint.


Wouldn't matter even if they did 'get the hint'. Totally differentsub-species of whitetail in northern portions of AL than the whitetail found in FL...I'm talkin' genetically different...very close relatives, but still genetically different. Even just 50 miles north of the AL/FL stateline there a sub-species change. The FL strain of whitetails will always have smaller bodies and smaller racks with less mass. Thats just the way it is. Nothing FL can do about that other than introduce whitetails with different genetics from other parts of the country.

Sandy soils where nutrients leach out is what caused this evolution to a smaller whitetail. Obvoiusly FL has extremely sandy soil, which doesn't hold nutrient well. Over time (centuries), the lack of nutrients led to a smaller whitetail for FL. I could go on-and-on in more detail about this, but thats the jist of it.

BIG Buck by the way!!! What county in AL?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *itsme (1/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (1/6/2010)*too bad Florida doesn't get the hint.
> ...


I don't think he was saying if Florida regulated like that then there would be 180 class bucks runing around all over the place. I think he is saying that there would be more mature deer because people will stop going out there shooting every F'n deer they see!


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

:sleeping here we go again 185 2/8" eight point "Awesome"


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd love to meet the guy that scored that deer. Its gonna be MUCH closer to 145 than 185.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

> *SKATR JIM (1/6/2010)*I'd love to meet the guy that scored that deer. Its gonna be MUCH closer to 145 than 185.


I would agree with that.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Where in Alabama?


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

> *R. Long (1/6/2010)*:sleeping here we go again 185 2/8" eight point "Awesome"


Your not the 8 point man anymore!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

can anyone explain to me exactly how long 2/8" is? is that the same as 4/16? is 2/8 more than 1/4? :banghead


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i asked the same question before i just accepted that that's how it's done. haha... and IMO, just from the pics, i'm going waaay over 145. i am, however, having a hard time seeing 185. i ain't saying it's not, just hard to see that in the pics.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *69Viking (1/6/2010)*That's one knarly looking buck! An Alabama Stud for sure! I think with the new buck limits we will continue to see more bucks like this come out of Alabama, too bad Florida doesn't get the hint.


I hope Florida never gets the hint.


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow you guys are a ruff crowd. I am not going to use his full name but not only is Jim an Official Scorer for the B.C. in Alabama but he is one of the few resident experts on the White Tail Deer in North Alabama.He has consulted to DNR on White Tail issues. 

Say what you want but I bet if you had killed it you would say it was 186. 

By the way the 2/8ths are the 2 smaller nontypical points. Kind of hard to see.


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

G-2's - 14 and 1/2 inches long.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

That deer will not go 185, and in B&C, and P&Y everything is in 1/8's no 1/16, 1/4 , or 1/2's.


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

nice looking deer.how old do you think he is .


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

He is past his prime...Had another year or two to live if he hadn't run into lead.


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a stud.....


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

I think he means the deer wieghed 185

:doh:doh:doh


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

GREAT BUCK!!! :clap

there it goes again...man kills a nice buck, gets it scored, people give him shit. if you go fishing with me and the scale measures a fish 25#, no matter what it looks like the fish is 25#. the man got the deer measured and it scored 185", then its 185".

for any of those that are calling this deer 150's, then you have obviously never killed a 150 buck. if that deers g2's are almost 15" and the inside spread is 16" and the main beams are 20" that stuff adds up quick.

GIVE THE MAN HIS DUE AND QUIT THE BITCHIN. 

its threads like this that make people quit posting on the forum...i'm about to retire from it as well. its just getting rediculous that this folks can't even get on here and brag w/out jelousy over running.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *tyler0421 (1/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *itsme (1/6/2010)*
> ...


Exactly! We'll never see decent amounts of mature bucks in Florida with the current regulations. Their bodies might be smaller because of the warmer climate but given a chance to mature and with all the new emphasis on quality food plot management there would be no problem seeing 180 class antlers in Florida. If you don't believe me check the record books, according to Southeastern Outdoors the Typical record for Florida is 168 4/8 and the record for non-typical is 206. Tell me how if they didn't change our regulations we couldn't see 180 class deer with those records already on the books? 

Florida's rule ofyou can shoot any and as many as you want bucks during a season that have a 5" or better antlershould just be called if it's brown it's down. You can't tell me ifFlorida didn't have abetter deer management program their woudn't be better buck's. There are areas ofFlorida with fertile soil, plenty ofcrops are grown here. I don't see a lot of difference between NW Florida and one hour North of there were I hunt, they have red sandy soiland we have white sandy soil yet their bucks just an hour northon average are a lot bigger than ours.Also I don't think bucksfrom Alabama stop when they get to the state line so again tell me how our sub species can be all that different than Alabama's. 

I'm sure we could argue this all day with what you think and what I think but the bottom line isFlorida's regulations for deer management suck. One lousy week to shoot does and thenover 3 monthsto shoot any and every buck you see with a 5" or better antler, great management planFlorida.


----------



## 9ptmarauder (Jan 7, 2010)

well if they age him like they scored him he'll be 22 !!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Since I don't have a dog in this fight, I'll just provide a link to some pictures of several classes of deer... Of course, you have to hope whoever measured them knew what they were doing also. Nice buck no matter what and bigger than anything I have mounted...

http://www.bucksbeware.com/deerpics.html


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

*<U>Whatever</U>*

I can see there is no need to post anything here. See ya !

:moon


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

For anyone doubting that we can get big bucks in Florida check out the link below. I imagine that lack of entries from our area is due to the fact the regional office is in Bay County. I wish the registry also showed the weight of these deer, impressive none the less.

http://myfwc.com/Recreation/Hunt_BuckRegistry.htm


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *69Viking (1/7/2010)*For anyone doubting that we can get big bucks in Florida check out the link below. I imagine that lack of entries from our area is due to the fact the regional office is in Bay County. I wish the registry also showed the weight of these deer, impressive none the less.
> 
> http://myfwc.com/Recreation/Hunt_BuckRegistry.htm[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

Deer weighed 204 with an estimated age of 5 years.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the assholes on here that judge anothers kill...were you there when it was scored??? NO so shut the hell up have you seen the horns up close and know the mass and length of the horn...NOPE...here is a nobel idea...if you dont think something is right about the score or anything be quiet or pm the guy and who are you people to judge others for what their deer scored?? you might have killed bigger and better but to that guy it might be his lifetime trophy!



p.s great deer! wish i could see one half that size and i would be happy:clap


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Bulldog That is a damn nice deer. Congratulatations


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Baha Bulldog (1/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Buck! Anybody challenging what he scored is just jealous!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *9ptmarauder (1/7/2010)*well if they age him like they scored him he'll be 22 !!!


Welcome to the forum! Glad to see you signed up just to show everyone how jealous you are of this man's nice buck!


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

All i can say is " STUD"............. great job man!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Fine buck baha bulldog! Don't worry about the typical armchair hunters giving you grief, keep posting for those of us that still enjoy the sportsmanship of seeing what others are accomplishing.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Great buck! I wouldn't dare challenge the score of that deer. It has length, mass, and everything else it needs to score big. Congrats...


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Big Dawg

That is a Bad a$$ Deer. Most people only dream of taking one like that. I like the pics in the woods the best. Outstanding!!! That will be a day that you wont ever forget.

Dave

ps I am jealous as hell. Like a good friend of mine says," Anything really worth doing is worth bragging about!"


----------



## 9ptmarauder (Jan 7, 2010)

by the way your b-c guy really shows how good he is if he measures and scores an 1/8 of an inch point ......they have to be at least an inch long to even be counted as a point so the 2/8ths are just bumps 

nice deer anyway ....he is a stud !


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

> *9ptmarauder (1/7/2010)*by the way your b-c guy really shows how good he is if he measures and scores an 1/8 of an inch point ......they have to be at least an inch long to even be counted as a point so the 2/8ths are just bumps
> 
> nice deer anyway ....he is a stud !


that is an amazing deer, and it is true that a point must be 1 inch to be counted as a scorable point, but the length of every tine is still measured so i dont think this fella know much. and now starting a poll about the score of this deer. i originally said i did nt think the deer would go 185, but everyone is right no one really knows. regardless that is a monster deer for anywhere in the country.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Baha Bulldog (1/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That my friend is a giant 8 point! No matter what anybody says.That as we say "Is as big as they grow" fine deer!!:clap


----------



## D.B. Cooper (May 24, 2008)

best kill i have seen in the southeast this year no matter what it scored thank you for posting it


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a Big Buck Deer.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Amazing deer! I buy the 185 all day long. And I've actually seen and put my hands on one in that class........


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, you guys need to put down the keyboard and go to the woods. I accidentally told Woddy the buck I killed had 17 inch G2's and he was kind enough to never bust me out about it. I meant to say spread and then said the spread again. That is how people should be treated, man the golden rule is falling a little short these days. That deer is a freaking monster and I agree that no matter what you think it scored, keep your mouth shut. It is the kill of a lifetime and I would trade my left nut to kill that deer.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *SKATR JIM (1/6/2010)*I'd love to meet the guy that scored that deer. Its gonna be MUCH closer to 145 than 185.


even though I hate to agree with skater jimoke I am gonna have to agree. But still a good looking buck


----------



## Sonick (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a beautiful deer. All these deer pictures are starting to remind me of home :banghead



-The Cheese head stuck in Florida


----------

